# win2k - bootdisk erstellen



## Alexander Schuc (14. November 2001)

hi,

wie erstellt man in win2k eine bootdiskette?


mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. November 2001)

hi,
möchtest du das wirklich wissen? mehr damit anfangen kann man auch nicht, als das setup / dos starten. zugriff auf das ntfs hast du auch nicht. naja win98 bootdisk genügt vollkommen (naja win2k hat 4 stück). cd boot von winme / win98 / 2k sollte auch bei jedem pc funzen.. naja wenn du es trotzdem wissen möchtest meld dich


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. November 2001)

ya, ich will 

*meld*

also .. die bootdisks sind nich für mich .. also ich brauche sie nciht, mir reicht die CD .. nur ein Freund will haben ..keine ahnung warum, will auch nciht lang herumfragen .. *g*

wär nett wenn du's mir sagen würdest


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. November 2001)

hi,
also hier kannst du sie runterladen, wenn du willst

http://www.hilf-los.de/download/bootdiskette.html
oder
erste wahl -> http://www.bootdisk.de/ 

*eine kleine anleitung von microsoft: *

Zusammenfassung:
Sofern der Rechner kein bootfähiges CD-ROM-Laufwerk besitzt, werden für die lokale Installation von Microsoft Windows 2000 (Server und Professional) Setup-Startdisketten benötigt. In Windows NT 4.0 und niedrigeren Versionen konnten diese Disketten mit den Befehlen "Winnt /OX" und "Winnt32 /OX" erstellt werden. Nun stehen dafür "Makeboot" und "Makebt32" zur Verfügung.

Hinweis: In Windows 2000 startet der Befehl "Winnt32 /OX" die Hilfe, in der Sie weitere Informationen zur Datei Winnt32.exe erhalten.


Weitere Informationen:
Um einen Satz von Setup-Startdisketten für Windows 2000 zu erstellen, gehen Sie so vor:
1. Legen Sie die Windows 2000-CD in das CD-ROM-Laufwerk ein.
2. Wenn ein Dialogfeld mit der Frage angezeigt wird, ob Sie Windows 2000 jetzt installieren oder aktualisieren wollen, klicken Sie auf NEIN.
3. Wählen Sie START - AUSFÜHREN.
4. Wenn Sie die Setup-Startdisketten auf einem Computer unter MS-DOS, Windows 3.11, Windows 95 oder Windows 98 erstellen, geben Sie im Feld "Öffnen"




   ":\Bootdisk\Makeboot a:"


ein. Erstellen Sie die Setup-Startdisketten auf einem Rechner unter Windows NT oder Windows 2000, geben sie stattdessen



   ":\Bootdisk\Makebt32 a:"


ein (jeweils ohne Anführungszeichen). <Laufwerk> steht hierbei für den Laufwerksbuchstaben Ihres CD-ROM-Laufwerks, "a:" für den Namen Ihres Diskettenlaufwerks. Klicken Sie anschließend auf OK.
5. Beschriften Sie vier leere, formatierte Disketten mit "Windows 2000 Setup-Startdiskette 1/4", "2/4", "3/4" und "4/4".
6. Legen Sie die erste Diskette in Ihr Diskettenlaufwerk und drücken eine beliebige Taste, um fortzufahren.
7. Wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden, entfernen Sie die Diskette und wiederholen Schritt 6 für die zweite, dritte und vierte Diskette.
8. Schließen Sie ggf. die MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung und das Dialogfenster der Windows 2000-CD.

Hinweis: Sie können die Setup-Startdisketten erstellen, ohne dass Windows gerade ausgeführt wird. Sie können Ihren Computer beispielsweise mit einer Windows 98-Startdiskette starten und anschließend die Datei "Makeboot.exe" von der Windows 2000-CD ausführen.


Weitere Informationen:
Um eine Diskette zu formatieren, führen Sie die folgenden Schritte aus:
1. Aktivieren Sie den Desktop.
2. Doppelklicken Sie auf das Symbol ARBEITSPLATZ.
3. Legen Sie die Diskette in Ihr Diskettenlaufwerk.
4. Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Symbol 3,5 DISKETTE (A, und wählen Sie FORMATIEREN.
5. Klicken Sie auf STARTEN.
6. Anschließend können Sie weitere Disketten formatieren. Wiederholen Sie hierzu die Schritte 3 und 5. Wollen sie keine weitere Diskette formatieren, klicken Sie auf SCHLIESSEN.


eine andere möglichkeit:

Start - Ausführen -> ntbackup - der Assistent ist selbsterklärend.
(macht eine komplettes disk backup usw)


----------

